# 2003 Honda rancher 350es 2wd rear end help



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have the machine mentioned today we where cutting up at camp I cut a donut and heard a pop sound from the rear end. The right wheel is pulling but the left wheel isn't pulling. I think I broke a axle if that's possible.. Anyone got any info or give me some insight about how or what to fix and parts etx . Never took apart or worked on a atv like this. I can still drive it aslong as I don't take the weight off the right wheel.. Thanks in advance


----------



## willsm89 (Nov 29, 2013)

May have broke the teeth off axle on the left side.  Won't know for sure until you take it apart. Check out bike bandit for schematics if you think you could take it apart.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you ! I will check into that I found a new differential for 300 something on eBay hard to say what it needs without taking it apart are there any special tools needed or will standard wrenches sockets etc work


----------



## willsm89 (Nov 30, 2013)

Just standard wrenches and such. Its a fairly simple job unless you get into the actual differential. Then it helps to have a pneumatic wrench because the differential has lots of bolts around it that may be on tight. I would check the axle out before you buy a differential. The differential spins axle, axle spins wheels. If only one tire is working it sounds like problem with axle.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## grif (Dec 2, 2013)

I had the same thing happen on a Recon.  The axle and the inside of the wheel hub are both splined.  The bolt on the end of the axle loosened up and allowed the splines to slip and eventually strip.  I tightened the bolt down and welded the hub and axle together.  Problem solved  - unless you ever need to get the hub off again.  But then again, the other answer was to replace the axle and hub.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 2, 2013)

I haven't tore Into it to see just what the issues I am leaning toward a stripped out axle or broken one. The bearings and axle are around 150 or so


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 2, 2013)

grif said:


> I had the same thing happen on a Recon.  The axle and the inside of the wheel hub are both splined.  The bolt on the end of the axle loosened up and allowed the splines to slip and eventually strip.  I tightened the bolt down and welded the hub and axle together.  Problem solved  - unless you ever need to get the hub off again.  But then again, the other answer was to replace the axle and hub.



The above sounds like your problem :
Unfortunately this is the easiest and cheapest fix.  I've done this on a couple bikes back in the day. Weld it and your done.


----------



## chadf (Dec 2, 2013)

Pull apart.
Only way to know.......

Unless you swap from drive shaft back.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 9, 2014)

Welp tore into today. It was a stripped hub. Since I had already bought everything to change the axle and all the bearings decided to go ahead and tear it all down. Glad I did had a couple of bad bearings brake housing completely filled with water and some bad seals so now I am replacing all the seals and bearing in the backend new brakes front and rear. Here is where I'm at now 
. Lost the washer or spacer that went on the side of the rear gear. Gotta figure out where and what to get. The screws in the top of the brake resivor the heads are stripped  out gotta figure out how I'm gonna get them out.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 9, 2014)

Progress


----------



## chadf (Feb 10, 2014)

How did u loose that washer/shim/spacer ma thingy ?

Order a new one from Honda. Hopefully they don't make it in diffrent thickness........


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 11, 2014)

We found it but yeah there is 9 different sizes lol at 9 something a piece. Thankfully we got it hopefully once all the parts come in it will be good as new here in a coupe weeks


----------



## deerdown123 (Feb 11, 2014)

buddy had the same thing happen ended up being what the tire bolted to i guess you could call it the hub was worn out and broke


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 11, 2014)

deerdown123 said:


> buddy had the same thing happen ended up being what the tire bolted to i guess you could call it the hub was worn out and broke



Yep that's the hub it triped the splines out of it common problem with these older ranchers from what I have read


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 11, 2014)

deerdown123 said:


> buddy had the same thing happen ended up being what the tire bolted to i guess you could call it the hub was worn out and broke



Yep that's the hub it stripped the splines out of it common problem with these older ranchers from what I have read


----------

